# ICD9 for abscess in vaginal region



## ggparker14 (Aug 18, 2011)

Need other's opinions. What ICD9 code would be appropriate for an abscess in the vaginal area?

Documentation reads: 3 mm erythematous papule right inquinal area.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## preserene (Aug 18, 2011)

The area of your documentation is not vaginal. inguinal.
*690.8*


----------

